# SA-Tassie-SA Great finish to a great holiday



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Tassie in Feb/March is a good escape from the Adelaide summer scorchers and for me it sounded like a great idea when my wife said it was booked, especially as it entailed a drive along the Great Ocean Road to catch the ferry to Devonport.
Best of all, the AI and the Revo were along for the ride.
While away, I keep in touch with a couple of my Adelaide fishing buddies via the PMs on the AKFF site.
It seemed that Andy(Solatree) had been blitzing it with Mark(Olddood) on the Snapper the day I left on our holiday.
Bad timing... never mind, plenty ahead for me to look forward to any how.
Mind you, after finding out that Andy had struck gold during 3 sessions in a row, I was wondering whether I'll ever leave Adelaide again in March.
But after taking our time very pleasurably to get to our final destination south of Hobart, we arrived at a little place called Sommers Bay on the east side of Norfolk Bay above Pt Arthur.








Now this area along with many in Tassie is where you won't have difficulty catching flatheads.
Something I have only ever caught as by-catch and always liked as an eating fish. So here is another species to learn a little more about. 
The first thing I found that they really don't do is to fight hard, unless they are somewhat bigger. 
On a beautiful day spent scooting around the local bay matching the hatch by flicking small whitebait soft plastics, a lot of visual and fishing pleasure was had.
By the end and after quite a few fish went back, I had enough for a couple of good feeds for both of us.








Cleaning them was not bad either at this jetty sink laid on.








The quest for bigger fish had me out at dawn the next day in a bay adjoining Eaglehawk Neck further south.
The fish were jumping on the hook fairly readily here also, however, still not very big, so it was further up the bay I went where I had been told to look out for an oyster lease.








At first I had 2 rods out and found it too much work.








It was here I found the fish were all about 50% bigger and putting up a better fight. And another couple of meals were in the esky.








Sadly the next day the wind hit fairly hard and I was restricted to fishing from the banks around the bays.
About the only other fish I got onto were 1 small salmon and a reasonable slimy mackerel.
The possibility of a Tassie snapper was really evaporating by this stage.
I did share the water with a 7-8ft bronze whaler for a couple of minutes. Its slow methodical pace didn't have me worried, but if had been moving in a more panicked manner, I may have had a different attitude.
A bit more touring around to the usual spots around Hobart and Port Arthur during the windy days meant that our time was well allocated.
So back up to Devonport and the ferry to Melbourne and a dawn start the next day to Adelaide.
All I could think of on the drive home were Snapper....Would the boys have left any for me.
More importantly, after driving for 7 hours could I get back in time to get out for an evening session.

Youbetcha!!!









All caught after the sun had set.
They started small 39cm up to 53cm and just got bigger as the time went on.
I left as they seemed to be getting more active, but I had plenty and the wind was getting a bit strong to be out there alone.

Needles to say I slept well that night.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Kudos for getting out for a yak fish after a 7 hour drive Drew, you certainly deserved a bag like that!  Terrific photos from Tassie.


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice trip mate , well worth the travel pic as always right up there hope to see you soon as i get another yak , sold mine on the week end and now looking for a Hobie :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Drewboy

You're a fishing legend. And not welcome in Queensland 

Amazing few days.
Trevor


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Those horizons and those tasty flathead are bumping Tasmania up my list, Drew. That's a damn nice row of pink fish too. What'd the two on the right measure?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

By the way did you raid an oyster lease


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Squidley said:


> By the way did you raid an oyster lease


The waters in pretty well every spot we visited were pristine.
The oysters you saw were on rocks along the shore in the Eagle Hawk Neck waters.
And the largest Snap was 53cm.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Hey Drew - you need to put "Tassie" in the trip title too - great pics as always and loove that "spread of flathead". Very tasteful....and tasty.  And as for that marathon effort - driving to Adelaide from Melbourne for a local fish in the dark and wind just to get another 5 snaps :shock: ....you mad man :lol: Well done.


----------



## Batron (Mar 3, 2012)

Awsome trip And report . one more place to add to bucket list. ;-)


----------



## AlexHobie (Dec 12, 2011)

great photo's and great fish too!


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Squidley said:


> Those horizons and those tasty flathead are bumping Tasmania up my list, Drew. That's a damn nice row of pink fish too. What'd the two on the right measure?


53cm and 50cm


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

SENSATIONAL ! ! !

Drew thanks for sharing 

There are 3 yak fishermen in S.A. that have done more than the rest of us combined, to promote, share and encourage others, to you and your two fishing buddies, well done.

P.S. Some awesome photos, you should look at making a living from photography ;-) :lol:

Steve (in awe)


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

Well done Drew
Nice flathead and even better local snapper
How do you rate the flatty on the plate vs whiting and snapper?


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Kelvin said:


> Well done Drew
> Nice flathead and even better local snapper
> How do you rate the flatty on the plate vs whiting and snapper?


Tricky one that, Kelvin.
Would you be able to tell me only one actress you would be happy to see in all movies from now on. 

In other words I sometimes prefer King George and Yellowfin whiting when I've got that luxury.
Yellowfin alone is a little sweeter whilst when crumbed, the KG wins.

Had a fair bit of flathead to consider of course. In batter it was knockout. The flesh is a little flakier and has a different and pleasant mouth-feel.
Snapper never fails, especially when it is cooked with ginger and lime juice in a buttered pan.
I think that is my favorite overall.

The main thing that we surely won't dissagree on is that the fish always tastes so much better fresh.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Great stuff Drewboy

Would be over the moon to get more than 2 flathead let alone in that number, would have to be my personal favourite. Not sure but reckon couple of those flathead look like they are related :shock: Once was a wish of mine to golf my way around Tassie, reckon with a yak would be tastier. Can't believe you made the drive back to hit the water and a score again.  

Cheers


----------



## legs2691 (Jun 19, 2010)

Rack off, stinking tourists, pinching our fish!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:

Seriously tho nice catch....


----------



## legs2691 (Jun 19, 2010)

No comment on the oysters?????? I can eat em Kilpatric or try this natural, Rose (rosay cant find the right E ) wine and a smidge of wasibi


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Niiiiiiiicccceeeeeee! Looking like I'll be heading to Tassie in Jan next year for around 5 weeks, with the Quest on the roof! Will pick your brain closer to the time. We'll be camping the whole time and the wife looooves flathead.....breakfast, lunch and tea until we get sick of it!


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Big D said:


> Niiiiiiiicccceeeeeee! Looking like I'll be heading to Tassie in Jan next year for around 5 weeks, with the Quest on the roof! Will pick your brain closer to the time. We'll be camping the whole time and the wife looooves flathead.....breakfast, lunch and tea until we get sick of it!


After getting back to Adelaide and yacking on local waters, I already miss the extraordinary versatility that Tassie's coast, lakes and streams offer any fisho.
Sure, I might not have seen any big fish(except for a bronzy), but the thought of 6 weeks to find them would be nirvana in January/Feb.
Good luck to you Damian.


----------



## legs2691 (Jun 19, 2010)

Big D keep your eyes out for Indiedogs post. He left Tassie last night after a camper trailer holiday, and I was amazed at the camping spots he stayed. His brains might be worth picking tooo


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Cannot believe you went to paradise and did not trouble the virgins.Got to chase the trouts when in Tasmania.It really waves a towel for me.


----------



## Milky (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi DB, nice report and great pics, will have to add Tazzie to the bucket list, if we survive Exmouth. Why are those pink bits draped over your yak?


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Haven't been on the site for a while and what a sight to return to! Great trip report - one of those that swells the passion for travelling and fishing.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

kanganoe said:


> Cannot believe you went to paradise and did not trouble the virgins.Got to chase the trouts when in Tasmania.It really waves a towel for me.


Actually Russell, I did take a fly rod and went sans kayak to the Tyeena River just near New Norfolk for a day. Escorted by a local who showed me where there were 1-2 lb brown trout.
In short, apparently the fish were spawning.
Disappointed that I didn't bag any, I was encouraged by the enjoyment I had in practicing many casts.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Drew we are down in Tas in a couple of weeks.I feel duty bound to visit the the Tyenna to catch some spawning trout .We were going there anyway but now I have a purpose in life .Sadly i cannot take my Stealth but the Tyenna is a magic river and if I am not too handicapped by Frank's willow catching ability then I know I will prevail.


----------

